# How is this even possible?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

+$13/order?

I was expecting some long distance grocery orders but I get a simple chik fila


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Enjoy it while it last!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, Doordash has lowered our payouts so bad here, I'm doing Amazon Flex this week. They've also decreased Peak Pay in my region to almost nothing. What Mr. Amazing said, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DD promos are great because they are just a surprise bonus, I’m scheduled and was already planning on working all week anyway.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

$120.36 in 5 hours. $39 bonus. So with no bonus $81.36 @$16:hr. Not great but too bad either. UE minus promos you’ll be lucky to make $12/hr


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

where is the extra +13 coming from? Is doordash giving it to you, or do they charge the customer more?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

driverguy77 said:


> where is the extra +13 coming from? Is doordash giving it to you, or do they charge the customer more?


Not sure exactly I'm assuming it's from DD. That's why I'm asking how it's even possible


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not sure exactly I'm assuming it's from DD. That's why I'm asking how it's even possible


Why are you so shocked?
It's not uncommon for ride share company to trade profit for expansion, retention, or drive out competition.

DD wants that #1 seat.
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/door-dash-dethrones-grubhub-in-food-delivery-battle-191657807.html


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

It's not so strange that they had the promotion it's weird that they actually let me make it so easily. You must maintain 80% acceptance rate to be eligible for the bonus. DD often sends drivers ridiculous orders knowing they will be declined, or sometimes won't even send any at all. Today I had +$4 bonus and they sent me a 25 mile grocery order back to back ending any chance of me making 80%. So it's very strange and rare that they would give me such easy/normal orders with a +$13 bonus

They sent me orders that I would gladly accept even if there were no bonus at all


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Orders here used to be about $1 a mile with bonuses too then pay just got lower and lower 
So get the money while you can bc in 6 months it'll all be about $6 orders or $7 if u drive 12 miles 
Doordash can afford to do that bc they steal all the tips from the customers


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Not sure exactly I'm assuming it's from DD. That's why I'm asking how it's even possible


It could be from their investors.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...to-be-raising-at-least-500-million-in-funding


----------

